# Need To Buy New PC's Help Guys



## Ayuclack (Aug 15, 2011)

I Need To Get two New PC's One for around 25k and another for 40k.Help guys

For 1st 25k PC

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
Arograming in java,c++,Visual Studios and Daily use multimedia and a bit of gaming.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:25k

4. Planning to overclock?
A:maybe if possible.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:windows 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:22"

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Yes I have built a desktop before.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:This Month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes if possible.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:Graphics card

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Ahmadabad.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: none.

 For 2nd 40k PC
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
Arograming ,casual gaming and multimedia.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:40k

4. Planning to overclock?
A:yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:windows 7 ultimate.

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1tb

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:22''

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:Yes Done By Me

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:This Month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:graphics Card

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Ahmadabad

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Need a good PC that can perform well in every aspect.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2011)

Rig 2-




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|43900

1st-




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6200
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|23500[/QUOTE]


----------



## jsjs (Aug 15, 2011)

If both the pc are for you only why not buy a single pc?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 15, 2011)

jsjs said:


> If both the pc are for you only why not buy a single pc?



Nah Both are Not for one is for my brother.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 for thetechfreak's suggestion.

Some addition or modification:

DELL IN2020M is 20'' monitor, but OP has asked for 22'' monitor. 

so,
Benq G2220HD @ 7,000/-

total: 24,300/-

And if OP want 4GB ram in first case too, then 

Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @ 1,600/-

total: 25,200/-


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Rig 2-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how about phenom II X4 for 1st rig..and some dealers told me that after the price increase of gold the price of CPU have Increased...
they Gave me the following price...


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Core i5 2500K|12500
*Processor*
|MSI z68 GDD5 B3|12000 

and so for all components...

Has The Price Increased ???


----------



## jsjs (Aug 15, 2011)

For casual gaming an entry level gpu will be good in 40k pc. So it would be better to get Phenom II X4 955BE which is overclockable and also leaves some room for a gpu.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> some dealers told me that after the price increase of gold the price of CPU have Increased...






> they Gave me the following price...
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...






The shopkeeper is trying to loot u.. Runaway..


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2011)

Ayuclack said:
			
		

> how about phenom II X4 for 1st rig..and some dealers told me that after the price increase of gold the price of CPU have Increased...


 The thing is that the Phenom II x4 840 costs Rs.4800. It is only 400 Mhz faster than the Athlon x4 635 which costs Rs.4000.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> The shopkeeper is trying to loot u.. Runaway..



The Configuration You Are using seems good ...can you give me the details with Price and  with you for the dealers they are


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> The Configuration You Are using seems good ...can you give me the details with Price



Mobo is Asus P8Z68-V - 11.4K, but now the price gone up to 12.5K...

If u are strict on budget,



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2100
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Microsoft 500|600
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
*Total*
||40600
Optional upgrade,



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> some dealers told me that after the price increase of gold the price of CPU have Increased...
> [/SIZE]



Price of hardware components is not sensex or crude oil which will directly depend on gold price. Funny.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 16, 2011)

Ha Ha But Any One From Ahmadabad Here or any one good dealers in Ahmadabad Please Help .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 16, 2011)

price increasing with gold?tell them that you want normal computer parts,not one which made of gold.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> If u are strict on budget,
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...


You mean 1KVA. Right.




Ayuclack said:


> and some dealers told me that after the price increase of gold the price of CPU have Increased...
> they Gave me the following price...
> 
> 
> ...





I would say this:


MegaMind said:


> The shopkeeper is trying to loot u.. Runaway..



also:


d6bmg said:


> Price of hardware components is not sensex or crude oil which will directly depend on gold price. Funny.



and finally:


sukesh1090 said:


> price increasing with gold?tell them that you want normal computer parts,not one which made of gold.



*So, stay away from such dealers.[/B]*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> You mean 1KVA. Right.



Ahh.. A typo.. Thanks for pointing out Saswat...


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

ok today i got the prices..they gave me bit more price as..
Cpu-10800
mb-12000
case-2400
hd 1tb-2900
 is ok to buy from him


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2011)

One more suggestion : 

 Stay away from Razer Cyclosa bundle. Although razer makes awesome gaming gear, but the keyboard in the said combo is an exception.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> ok today i got the prices..they gave me bit more price as..
> Cpu-10800
> mb-12000
> case-2400
> ...



which mobo? which case?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> which mobo? which case?



CPU--Core i5 2500K---10900
Motherboard---MSI Z68 GD55 B3---12000
RAM--GSkills F3-----2800
CASE----Coolermaster elite 430----2400
PSU----They dont have corsair gs600 they have *xfs 600 W*----3800
Hard disk---Segate 1tb 7200rpm----2900

 
What To Do Man Completely Out OF Budget....


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2011)

Apart from the CPU, all the components are highly overpriced. Are you open to Online purchase. We know a Kolkata based shop, also has Online portal, is selling GD55 @ 9.8K. Check it MSI


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

buy from smcinternational.in


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

I would Try Online.....*Ebay is Not Preferred Why??? *

Also For Mother Board Can I Get MSI Z68 ED55....

What Is the Difference in Z68 GD55 and ED55


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

Get MSI Z68 GD55.. ED55 lacks SLI support..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

Buy MSI Z68A-GD55/65 (B3)-9.8K/10.8K From MD COMPUTERS ONLINE. ::::::::::The Ultimate Gaming Solutions::::::::::


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> I would Try Online.....*Ebay is Not Preferred Why??? *



Some of the PC components are overpriced in ebay..


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

1 Sentence for Ebay-


I suggest you to stay away from Ebay for HW so that there is no Regret later.  . Period.

Try these sites-

Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !
SMC international


----------



## sahilmalikroorkee (Aug 17, 2011)

Processor-dual core e5800-Rs3200
Ram 2gb-Rs900
dvd writer-950
motherboard g41 asus-Rs2500
cabinet intex with psu-Rs1150
hdd 500gb-Rs2100
monitor lg 20"-Rs6000-Rs6500
wireless keyboard mouse-Rs1200
logitec speakers 2.1-Rs950
ups microtec-Rs1800

TOTAL Rs.21250


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

May Be Buying The PC on Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Get MSI Z68 GD55.. ED55 lacks SLI support..



It also supports Crossfire in X16-X4 mode, not in X8-X8 mode.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

Cilus said:


> It also supports Crossfire in X16-X4 mode, not in X8-X8 mode.



Yes. Thats why i said it lacks SLI n not multi-GPU support


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 17, 2011)

I am A Nvidia Guy so I would prefer SLI over Crossfire


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 17, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> I am A Nvidia Guy so I would prefer SLI over Crossfire



That part depends on OP.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

@*d6bmg*, FYI he is the OP here..


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 18, 2011)

Confused about the PSU FSP Saga II or Cosair GS 600....any other PSU Is recommended ...for about rs 3000  .


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Go with Corsair GS600.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 18, 2011)

Skud said:


> Go with Corsair GS600.



any other alternative in case It Is Not Available and Price???


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Will a higher priced one do?


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup but up to 4.5K aren't there any Lower Price Version of about 3K or 2K

Also I Needed A WiFi Card.... Are There any Combo WiFi+ Bluetooth cards.....Needed A good Web Cam Too....


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

At that budget the best two options have already being suggested.

OK, tell us the final price for SMPS and we can suggest accordingly.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 18, 2011)

3k to 4k *For PSU*IS it the Right amount I Need.. 500 W or 600W
*I also Need WiFi and Bluetooth Card and Webcam in 2k(Can Skip Bluetooth)*

Finally Decided Where To Buy From ... Its A Store ...Have a look at the Price and Tell.  Silverline


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't look good, very old catalogue, what are you planning to buy, btw?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

*Under 3K-Cx430V2 will be good.
For 4K-GS600*


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD55(B3)|8700
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|Sony 22X SATA DVD|1200	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600 or FSP SAGA II |4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle |2000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

It's OK Now. btw FSP Saga II 500W is less than 2.5k, but GS600 is a better investment IMO.

Thumb rule: always buy the best possible SMPS.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Good solid config.....but consider gs600 for future gpu upgrade.Can power gtx560ti or hd 6950 easily.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking the same but there are xfx power supplies tooo??? How well they perform???

*www.speedtest.net/result/1439757816.png


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same but there are xfx power supplies tooo??? How well they perform???



XFX are good, but need full model name n wattage details to confirm it..


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont Remember I think it was of 650 w for rs 4800

*Cant I Buy Cooler Master extreme Power 600W *


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> *Cant I Buy Cooler Master extreme Power 600W *



Its not a PSU, its a bomb... Read *this* carefully..


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks MEGAMIND now I am Gona Take Cosair GS 60 only....

Wifi Card Price??????????

Buying Tomorrow From Silver Line Infocom...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 19, 2011)

Wifi Card Price - 1 ~ 1.5K.. Belkin is reliable..


----------



## heartripple (Aug 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Its not a PSU, its a bomb... Read *this* carefully..




Means I am dealing with this bomb for past 2.5 years..and I didnt know even....Time think really hard to change my psu


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 19, 2011)

It Works Great???


----------



## heartripple (Aug 19, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> It Works Great???




check my signature......
I am using this SMPS with that configuration for 1.5 months.....I have power hungry 9800GTX+ graphic card....though never faced any problem.....

But other guys says I need too change my SMPS if I want to use this SMPS with HD6850 graphic card.....

Personally....at the time of buying that SMPS I never thought that I will use it for more then one year...thats why I bought it...otherwise I would have gone with Corsair one....

I think right now you are not looking to upgrade your pc in near future....but may be later you will need graphic card to play some games...and that ime Cooler Master eXtreme Power 600 SMPS wont let you upgrade....


as SKud said Thumb rule.....you should buy hardware more powerful then you require right now.....for future proof....

One more then buy online instead of local dealer....in most of case it will be costlier then online....
and you wont have to hear those **** kind of excuses from local shopkeeper.....( I am really tired of it )
even I am buying my pendrive online....


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thinking to change the Motherboard to MSI Z6A GD65(B3)....What Do You Think????*

Here Is What I Got Now 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A-GD65(B3)|11260
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1735
*HDD*
|Seagate !TB 7200.12|2725
*DVD Writer*
|Sony SATA DVD|1000	
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4200
*Case*
|CoolerMaster Elite 430 Black|3000
*Total*
||34420
These Are Not Available 	 





*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse *
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|na

Need Good Keyboard and Mouse and wifi Card

Got all other Components ...Are the Price OK


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 20, 2011)

^^Congrats... Prices are Slightly high though..


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 20, 2011)

Keyboard And Mouse Please


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 20, 2011)

Microsoft 500 - 0.6k
or
Logitech MK200 - 0.7K


----------



## nilgtx260 (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ Logitech IMO


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxaVBsXEiok&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

*Logitech MK200*


----------



## heartripple (Aug 21, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> *Thinking to change the Motherboard to MSI Z6A GD65(B3)....What Do You Think????*
> 
> Here Is What I Got Now
> 
> ...




Congrats

I think your price is pretty good......
I bought i2500k for 10,800 and Asus P8Z68-V for 12,000


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

Logitech mouse+keyboard bundle.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 21, 2011)

Gona get every thing on friday..except the monitor..may be getting tv combo ..would post pic later

Gona Get every thing on Friday...due to 3 day holiday...The work begins on Sunday 

Help me with keyboard and mouse...Mainly need a gaming mouse in .8k 

Needed Good led screen of 22" which can be mad  TV or Is a Tv and can be used as monitor...Budget 13k  

*Ok NOW *


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 21, 2011)

@Ayuclack, stop posting in diff. colors n diff. sizes... Looks like spam..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 21, 2011)

@OP-Yes edit your earlier post its look pain to read.


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 21, 2011)

Should I Get These

Keyboard--Logitech Media Keyboard K200
Mouse---Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse


----------



## Tenida (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes it looks good.mx518 is terrific mouse.....i am currently using it.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 21, 2011)

Ayuclack said:


> *Ok NOW *





Ayuclack said:


> Should I Get These
> 
> Keyboard--Logitech Media Keyboard K200
> Mouse---Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse



Perfect!


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 21, 2011)

Nah Looking to get your Upgrade Razer cyclosa bundle found it worth RS 2100


----------



## shubhamgupta7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cooler Master Elite 310 Silver ATX Cabinet (RC-310-SKN1-GP)	1550.00	 	 1550.00	 	
	Sony 24X High Speed DVD Writer (DRU-880S)	1130.00	 	 1130.00	 	
	Asus GeForce GT210 1GB DDR3 NVidia PCI E Graphics Card (EN210-SILENT-DI-1GD3-LP)	2250.00	 	 2250.00	 	
	Seagate Barracuda 500GB Internal Desktop Hard Drive (ST500DM002)	2260.00	 	 2260.00	 	
	Logitech Classic Keyboard K100	310.00	 	 310.00	 	
	Corsair Value Select 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3 1333MHz Laptop Memory (CMSO4GX3M1A1333C9)	1550.00	 	 1550.00	 	
	Benq 18.5inch WideScreen LED Monitor (GL930A)	5515.00	 	 5515.00	 	
	HP USB 3 - Button Optical Mouse (KZ248AA)	340.00	 	 340.00	 	
	Mercury 450W Powersupply	435.00	 	 435.00	 	
	I Ball Face 2 Face C8.0 Web Camera	880.00	 	 880.00	 	
	Asus P8H61-M-PLUS V2 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboards (B3 Revision)	3840.00	 	 3840.00	 	

Grand Total (Rs):  20060.00  	 



 how is this guys i dont no much but tell me


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2011)

^^ guys shubhamgupta7 has created a new thread in here - so replay him in his own thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/145769-i-need-build-pc-under-20k.html


----------

